# Kindle Makeover...



## Cuechick

I just received my new case, along with cute skins by Decalgirl and my homemade screen savers...now my Kindle is no longer a techie wallflower! Note, I test drove her at a lunch and she was defiantly turning heads!


----------



## Angela

Octochick, she is beautiful! I am bidding on a case like yours on ebay at the moment. It is the black one and comes with a light. Now I need to decide on a skin.


----------



## Cuechick

How much are they asking? They are offering that same deal on Amazon for 24.95 here!


----------



## Angela

That is what my bid is for, with free shipping. I tried to find the same on Amazon with no luck. The only one I could find was the blue with no light for the same price. I will check Amazon again. Thanks.


----------



## Sailor

Really nice Kindle...not generic at all. Love the Sailor one...LOL


----------



## TheJohnNewton

That looks pretty cool.  Does the skin have any effect on the feel and operation of your Kindle?


----------



## Cuechick

Thanks Sailor, my Grandfather took that picture, way back during World War I or II? He was on the USS Nevada. 

It makes it slightly slicker, I keep it in the case all the time, so I only really touch the front and it really feels normal now. It adds no signifgant size to the K, it is really like a 2nd skin!


----------



## Kirstin

Octochick said:


> Thanks Sailor, my Grandfather took that picture, way back during World War I or II? He was on the USS Nevada.
> 
> It makes it slightly slicker, I keep it in the case all the time, so I only really touch the front and it really feels normal now. It adds no signifgant size to the K, it is really like a 2nd skin!


those are actual photos of yours??!! I thought they were jps from a website. WOW!!


----------



## Angela

Kirstin said:


> those are actual photos of yours??!! I thought they were jps from a website. WOW!!


Octochick is a very good photographer... you should go check out some of her work.


----------



## Kirstin

Angela said:


> Octochick is a very good photographer... you should go check out some of her work.


where??


----------



## Angela

Kirstin said:


> where??


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157600045406849/

She posted this link on the thread about collections... she does really nice work.


----------



## Kirstin

Angela said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157600045406849/
> 
> She posted this link on the thread about collections... she does really nice work.


holy cow! I started that thread - ha ha ha...... I need to pay more attention!! WOW-WOW-WOW!!


----------



## Cuechick

Thanks for the compliment, the True Confessions is an actual vintage magazine I did find online and as I said the Sailor pic was taken by my Grandpa. It is a beautiful pic though and I wish I had taken it, going through his photo album I actually think he had a very good eye and like to think I got some of my talent from him.


----------



## Florida Kev

wow very sweet chop!


----------



## EnginerdLisa

Where did you get that case for your kindle?  I'm looking on amazon and cant find one like it.  My kindle threw a fit when she saw that case and insists that I get her one like it.  She can't stand to see anyone dressed better than her (she can be a bit of a b****).


----------



## Guest

EnginerdLisa said:


> Where did you get that case for your kindle? I'm looking on amazon and cant find one like it. My kindle threw a fit when she saw that case and insists that I get her one like it. She can't stand to see anyone dressed better than her (she can be a bit of a b****).


Oh man. The imagery i see in my head with that one...there should be a Kindle Komix somewhere.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> Oh man. The imagery i see in my head with that one...there should be a Kindle Komix somewhere.


Glass houses.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,951.0.html


----------



## Cuechick

EnginerdLisa said:


> Where did you get that case for your kindle? I'm looking on amazon and cant find one like it. My kindle threw a fit when she saw that case and insists that I get her one like it. She can't stand to see anyone dressed better than her (she can be a bit of a b****).


here is a link to mine http://www.amazon.com/MiniSuit-Leather-Amazon-Kindle-Adjustable/dp/B001EW1EPI/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1227498132&sr=8-10 though it is currently unavailable. I did see some people who ordered these complain that the color came off onto their Kindle. I have not had this problem, but then I do have a skin on mine. I think this might have been just the red version.


----------



## MonaSW

EnginerdLisa said:


> Where did you get that case for your kindle? I'm looking on amazon and cant find one like it. My kindle threw a fit when she saw that case and insists that I get her one like it. She can't stand to see anyone dressed better than her (she can be a bit of a b****).


Not currently available, but put it on your wish list and keep checking back. Then snag it when it becomes available. That's how I got my black one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good luck on your bidding, Angela!

And Octochick, it looks great!  Congrats!

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever

Mike and I have those cases, too. He has that green one, and mine is pink. And then we got skins to coordinate.  How anal is that! lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The family that Kindles together stays together...

Betsy


----------



## EnginerdLisa

ScrappingForever said:


> Mike and I have those cases, too. He has that green one, and mine is pink. And then we got skins to coordinate.  How anal is that! lol


I have a pink skin, and thought the pink cover might be overkill, thats why I want the green one.


----------



## love2read

These covers are now back in stock with 5 color choices available.

If you put them in your wishlist you will be able to see the color. For some reason this site will only show the black one.

http://www.amazon.com/Travel-Package-Amazon-Kindle-Leather/dp/B001ESPB5G/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1228093795&sr=8-19

Mine is being shipped this week!

Lynn


----------



## ljloula

Oh my, I love this case/cover! I already hate the default cover from Amazon...   I can't get that stupid slot or whatever it is to line up on the back and keep it in the case securely.


----------



## Cuechick

ljloula said:


> Oh my, I love this case/cover! I already hate the default cover from Amazon...  I can't get that stupid slot or whatever it is to line up on the back and keep it in the case securely.


It is a pretty good cover, I actually have traded it out for an Oberon, since I posted this but you can find them on Amazon at this link, 
http://www.amazon.com/Travel-Package-Amazon-Kindle-Leather/dp/B001ESPB5G/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1228093795&sr=8-19

Here is my new Oberon, which I *love!*









these can be ordered here:
http://oberondesign.com/store/kindle.php

though they are closed now till after the holiday...


----------



## farmwife99

Bella has her pretty new skin but now she is really insisting on a new cover. I love the Oberons but can't find a design in blue that suits me. I was thinking M-edge now this this one.................  I need to make my mind up.


----------



## Leslie

farmwife99 said:


> Bella has her pretty new skin but now she is really insisting on a new cover. I love the Oberons but can't find a design in blue that suits me. I was thinking M-edge now this this one................. I need to make my mind up.


I love my navy blue Hokusai wave. Just FYI.

L


----------



## ljloula

Jan and Lisa, I've ordered the pink case too! Should get here by the new year. I also ordered


----------



## Cuechick

ljloula said:


> Jan and Lisa, I've ordered the pink case too! Should get here by the new year. I also ordered


I love pink with black, that will look great.


----------

